
Amex cancelled my card. Now what should I do? (2009) - ValentineC
https://hasbrouck.org/blog/archives/001638.html
======
simonblack
mainly due to their exorbitant fees, I stopped using, and then cancelled my
amex card at least 10 years ago.

best move ever.

I advise all other amex users to do the same.

(Apart from the fact that using amex cards is discouraged by most vendors
because of amex's excessive fees to them, and amex's excessive fees to you.)

